
Show HN: Does anyone want to help fix PHP..? - nkkollaw
We&#x27;re trying to build a wrapper to fix inconsistencies in PHP&#x27;s core functions, but the project has kind of stalled for a month (personally, I&#x27;ve been crazy-busy with work).<p>Does anyone feels like joining the effort..?<p>This is the repo: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nkkollaw&#x2F;zubr&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nkkollaw&#x2F;zubr&#x2F;</a>
======
mwrouse
Yeah, why not.

~~~
nkkollaw
There are many reasons why not, but I could use some help! :-)

You're welcome to fork the repo and/or join the discussion.

